# Defence of Canada documentary series



## FortYorkRifleman (30 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFsZUF_tnI4

The link above is part one of three of a amazing documentary covering Canada's history in NATO and the Cold War. Lots of insight into how we became what we are today.


----------

